# Common CFL Bulb failure modes? Flickers but does not turn on



## nobb (Dec 27, 2010)

I obtained two boxes full of CFL bulbs for free. These bulbs appear to be brand new and they are Green Party branded 15W 120V/60hz and 3700K. Unfortunately, about half the bulbs dont work. When power is applied, they flicker on briefly but do not light up. On very rare occasions, some of these may eventually light up after being cycled on and off repeatedly for 3-10 cycles. 



I have enough working bulbs to have completely replaced all the lights in my house with these CFLs, but I also still have a stack of 20-30 of these bulbs that refuse to light up. If I had to guess, I would think that perhaps there is something wrong with the ballasts inside. I've taken these apart and can't find anything obviously wrong with the circuit boards. Capacitors look ok and no burnt chips. I'm stumped. 



Im wondering if anyone can suggest things for me to try and diagnose the issue to possibly repair some of these bulbs since they all mostly seem to have the same failure modes?


----------

